# New To Us 21Rs. Yah



## Silverfly (Apr 28, 2014)

Well after sitting on the side lines for two years we decided to get back to camping. We had 1962 26' Airstream for years and sold it when our second child was born. It was great and we put lots of miles on it but the layout wasn't great for our uses. So we have a 21rs 45 years newer, 5 ft shorter and 1000 lbs heavier! I have a deal made and if it passes my inspection and everything is as reported to me it will have a new owner. As far as I know it has cracked decals, cracked vinyl flooring from register vent in floor (cold weather), 12 v water pump doesn't stop running. My plan is to forget about the decals, glue the cracked floor (and put a rug over it) and clean and adjust the water pump. If this forum is remotely close to the Vintage Airstream forum I loved, a new relationship is assured. Hi to All, Jason


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome Jason
You will find a lot of great help at Outbackers.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like you've got a handle on your initial issues. You'll find lots of help here and some great ideas too. 
Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome! I look forward to exchanging ideas with everyone, especially others who have a 210RS!


----------



## Silverfly (Apr 28, 2014)

Stumpy75 said:


> Welcome! I look forward to exchanging ideas with everyone, especially others who have a 210RS!


We have a 21rs I think the 210RS has the king bed slide vs the Queen bed slide in ours. I will still exchange ideas though....J


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Silverfly (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi All, Well the outback is in the driveway. Brought it back 800km and it tows great, not as slipstream like my old Airstream but an easy tow. Anyone have an extra basin that they removed for the outdoor kitchen? Mine is missing.


----------

